# timing and setup for JD 346 square baler



## TommyD (Jul 5, 2015)

I need info on setting the timing on my string tie baler. Last summer I replaced the intermittent knotter gear, bill hooks and knives and havnt got it setup yet. Any info on how to setup the knotters step by step would be awesome


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to Hay Talk.

Intermittent knotter gear R&R will not affect feeder finger timing. Trip knotter,turn flywheel CCW on compression stroke then when needle points are even with the edge of the upturned channels in bottom of bale case and also even with the points on plungerhead face then PH & needles are in time. IIRC operators manual states point of needles should be 1-1/2 inches from PH face when needles are even with channels.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to Hay Talk.
> 
> Intermittent knotter gear R&R will not affect feeder finger timing. Trip knotter,turn flywheel CCW on compression stroke then when needle points are even with the edge of the upturned channels in bottom of bale case and also even with the points on plungerhead face then PH & needles are in time. IIRC operators manual states point of needles should be 1-1/2 inches from PH face when needles are even with channels.


North Texas - Do you square bale with twine or wire?


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

By looking at your picture, I see the bolt missing on the needle lift linkage. Make sure knotters are in the home position and the needles are in the home position when you put that back in, or else it will be 180 degrees out. When you cycle it by hand you will figure that out pretty quickly.

Good luck and welcome


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bazooka said:


> By looking at your picture, I see the bolt missing on the needle lift linkage.


Good call on missing bolt(3/8X3 & lock nut) Bazooka. For some reason I didn't look at photo until now.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> North Texas - Do you square bale with twine or wire?


Wire. I wish my baler was twine but I don't bale enough sq bales to justify a trade for a twine baler. In my old age wire boxes have gotten a lot heavier.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Wire. I wish my baler was twine but I don't bale enough sq bales to justify a trade for a twine baler. In my old age wire boxes have gotten a lot heavier.


Tell me about it. They seem heavier every year. Especially when you have to pick them off the pallet. Horse people love the wire ... why I don't know. It is a pain to cut, pain to get rid of, and a pain to carry around. I am like you and can't justify the cost plus I have a customer I bale for that like the wire.


----------



## TommyD (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I've run this baler without any major problems until last summer. I agreed to cut and bale a friends field that hasn't been cut in a while. It was coastal that was long and stringy. Sucked up a big wad of hay and broke the sheer bolt. The end of that bolt flue off the fly wheel and landed on the intermittent knotted gear without me knowing. One in a million shot. I unplugged the baler put a new sheer bolt in and went back after it. The first time it went to tie that little bolt end broke the teeth on the intermittent knotter gear. Theirs a reason for the those sheet metal covers I've learned.


----------



## TommyD (Jul 5, 2015)

The picture is an old one. The bolt is in now. Good eye by the way. What would be the home position for the knotters?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not a twine baler expert as majority of my sq baler experience is with wire balers but IIRC when the billhooks are pointing away from flywheel side of baler


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

TommyD said:


> The picture is an old one. The bolt is in now. Good eye by the way. What would be the home position for the knotters?


By looking at your photo I'd say that the knotters are not in time and the teeth on the outside diameter of the intermittent gear should be about 1/4 turn forward or towards the front of the baler to be correct. I could not locate a good photo for reference, but I am pretty sure those outside teeth should be about at the 12 oclock +or- a few degrees


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Bazooka said:


> By looking at your photo I'd say that the knotters are not in time and the teeth on the outside diameter of the intermittent gear should be about 1/4 turn forward or towards the front of the baler to be correct. I could not locate a good photo for reference, but I am pretty sure those outside teeth should be about at the 12 oclock +or- a few degrees


If you make sure your needles are all the way back to the home position, then push your intermittent gears toward the front of the baler, the holes should line up. you may have to move your lift link a little one way or the other, but it should be close. Your billhook ,twine disk and wiper arm should all be home too.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Missing bolt in original photo can be installed with knotter shaft 180 degrees out of time. Flats on gear (parts key 24) should against raised flat area on gear(parts key 2 in 2nd photo) when bolt is installed correctly


----------

